# struvite crystals



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok so i've talked to multiple vets and looked it up endlessly on the internet, and of course, with the mixed opinions im stuck.

my puppy has struvite crystals that formed due to her e-coli infection. she was on clavamox but has stopped due to her vomiting. before i go to my vet and get an alternative, i was wondering if anyone has experience with crystals? i've read that solid gold berry balance and acv can actually dissipate the crystals. If this is true, then I'd rather go this route that pumping her with more pills. not to mention im constantly nervous that the crystals are going to turn into a stone any minute. 

thanks in advance!


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

You don't want to just stop the antibiotics. Finish the antibiotics then have another culture done to be certain the infection is 100% cleared.

With a situation like this, prevention is your best medicine.

Get the infection completely cleared up, help reestablish balance to her system afterward by giving probiotics and feed a natural diet. You are not going to easily dissolve crystals, however, a balanced, healthy system is less likely to develop them.

Again, feed naturally. At the same time, keep an eye on her urine PH to make sure she is within a healthy range, not conducive to infection.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I stopped her antiobiotics because I was told to but a couple vets. My main vet prescribed me a different antibiotic so hopefully she reacts better with it.

Shes currently on EVO and is doing wonderfully on it. I do have pH strips that I test every now and then to see if there are changes. I havent done one in a week since I am waiting for the meds. =)

thank you for the information and input. =)


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I hear ACV can help balance a dog's pH levels too.


----------



## LoveNewfies (Jun 18, 2008)

Infection and antibiotics will affect the PH level so the testing you do now will not be indicative of her typical urine PH. 

Once her infection is completely cleared, and she's been off of antibiotics for two weeks, then test her urine to see where she's at.

While the Evo is a nice food, it does still contain ingredients not conducive to urinary problems, including processed ingredients and a lack of moisture. You may consider, if you don't already, adding some moisture to her food and include probiotics daily.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Moisture? I do fix EVO wet and dry, is that enough? I know wet food has a lot of water in it so I thought it would be enough. Please I did get one of those pet waterfall fountains so she drinks a whole lot of water.

I guess we'll see once the new antibiotics come and I start her on them =)


----------



## alp (Jan 20, 2009)

My vet suggested that I add filtered water to my dog's dry food to increase her water consumption.


----------

